# Knocking Back The Monster



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

<With that certain glint in her eye and an evil, gutteral kind of laugh emanating from...somewhere>

For those of you who want to know such things, I just thought I'd let you know that the MonSter got knocked down a few pegs (BIG pegs) today!!!

Kath and I joined an athletic club a few months ago - she works out on the equipment and I do some minimal (read "easy" - for most folks) aerobic-type stretching and a bit of walking in a small therapy pool, twice a week after my PT appts. Last week, I tried to actually swim the length of the therapy pool and did ok...read "I made it to the other side". Now, keep in mind that this "pool" is only about 10' x 16'...and, 1 yr ago, I was swimming (crawl stroke) 2 miles 2x/week







Well, we went over to the club after PT this morning, Kath worked out and I did my walking/stretching thing in the therapy pool.

Now - understand - - I'm a water rat. I swam before I could walk and have always been more comfortable in or under the water than on land. I used to teach swimming, SCUBA, LifeSaving/Water Rescue, Water Aerobics, and WaterTherapy. I know the therapeutic benefits of water and understand the physiology of the body in the water. Even so, WALKING in 94* water is NOT my idea of "swimming" and there was the "big pool" (25yds) ...on the other side of the glass wall ..... calling my name .... taunting me. Soooooooooooooooo - over I went. It's only 4' deep so I figured I'd start at the end away from the door and see what (if anything) I could do. Worst case - I'd get a few strokes in and walk my way back to the "door-end". Well.....not only did I make it the full length - - - but did a second length as well. I felt like I could make it back again (that would have been *3 *lengths) - to the door end - but figured I'd quit while I was ahead and could still feel my legs...so I stopped and climbed out...grinning from ear-to-ear. There wasn't anyone else in the pool and there wasn't a timer being held against me BUT I just won the first race against the toughest opponent I've ever had.

And next time I _*WILL*_ do (at least) 3 lengths!


----------



## MrsHootbob (Feb 19, 2006)

That is awesome and I have no doubt that before too long you will be swimmimg alot more than 3 length.

Peg


----------



## mswalt (Sep 14, 2004)

YOU GO GIRL!

Mark


----------



## 4ME (Sep 11, 2006)

Keep up the good work! You will Overcome!
I kinda know how you feel. 
Through hard work and determination I reached a health goal on wed that rocked my day.
Cheers to you and your effort!


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

4ME said:


> Keep up the good work! You will Overcome!
> I kinda know how you feel.
> Through hard work and determination I reached a health goal on wed that rocked my day.
> Cheers to you and your effort!


It's all about DETERMINATION, isn't it?!!!

Congrats to you!!!


----------



## rdvholtwood (Sep 18, 2008)

*Way to Go Judi!!*


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

Thanks, all.

Before I could swim 2 miles (even 1x/week), I had a shoulder injury that prevented me from even pushing the water in front of me (no swimming...just pushing the water aside). I took "she who was perhaps my toughest aerobics student" ever...and put her through the paces that I had done for so many others for years. Then I actually SWAM a stroke...then 3 strokes....2 weeks later I was able to do the width of the pool and a month later I made it the full length. 6 months later I was swimming a mile and it was stubborn perseverance that got me to 2 miles. I figure - if I could do it then (and I DID!!!) - I can do it again (and I WILL!!!)

Thanks for the encouragement ... it means sooooooooo much!!!


----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

Good going Judi, I'm so proud of you!


----------



## dianee67 (Oct 12, 2008)

*Good for you girl! Seems to me your brain tells you to do it while the rest of you wants to do the opposite and you have more than your share of struggles. Atleast, that is what I was told. I have a close friend that was diagnosed around 11 years ago. He is now 40 yrs old and has a couple of attacks now and then and tries to enjoy life besides...maybe a little too much lol! He has taken injections for about a year.

On a different note, your accomplishments are overwhelming and your travels and photos are breathtaking. Your definitely a mountain climber! Hey, theres an idea or have you done that too? I have always repeated more than once that photos are for those that have never been. So thank you for sort of taking us with you. I hope that we can be friends and I look forward to reading about your triumphs today, tomorrow and years to come.*


----------



## johnp (Mar 15, 2004)

Good for you







I know you have the will power

John


----------



## MaeJae (May 12, 2005)

wolfwood said:


> <With that certain glint in her eye and an evil, gutteral kind of laugh emanating from...somewhere>
> 
> For those of you who want to know such things, I just thought I'd let you know that the MonSter got knocked down a few pegs (BIG pegs) today!!!
> 
> ...


I think there was someone there beside you all the way!















It was the spirit of every prayer and good thought that
has ever been said for you. 
A sparkly cloud that follows you each and every day! 
(I know this because my DH has one too!







)

Keep up the GREAT work...and positive attitude!
prayers and good thoughts to you!!

MaeJae


----------



## garyb1st (Dec 6, 2007)

Way to go Judi.


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too (Jan 25, 2007)

There is no such thing as can't in the world of determination! You, my friend, are INCREDIBLE! Perseverance Prevails, Period. You have taken this monster by the horns from day one and it knows you're a tough opponent. It doesn't know it's met the modern day Goliath








I am very very impressed with your fight and will. You are an inspiration.


----------



## camping479 (Aug 27, 2003)

> It doesn't know it's met the modern day Goliath


 I think you mean David, Goliath got a stone in the forehead









Judi, so happy to hear you are doing well!! Be encouraged and keep at it!

Mike


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too (Jan 25, 2007)

camping479 said:


> > It doesn't know it's met the modern day Goliath
> 
> 
> I think you mean David, Goliath got a stone in the forehead










I knew I hadn't had enough coffee yet!


----------



## campfirenut (Aug 9, 2006)

Way to go!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Bob


----------

